#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  De SENA-maffia

## Martin-vdB

(let op! handige info ook van toepassing op collega geluidsverhuurders)
*
SENA: Stichting ter Exploitatie van Naburige Rechten*

Een tijdje geleden kreeg ik een brief van deze organisatie en dat ik eens even moest opgeven hoeveel muziek ik wel niet draai. Vroeger hebben ze het ook al eens geprobeert en ik denk in de hoop dat ik effe niet oplet dat ze het nu dus weer proberen. Nou had ik daar in eerste instantie niet op gereageerd en dus kreeg ik laatst een herinnering van ze.

Ik heb dus even een pittige brief terug geschreven hoe IK er over denk.
Zie hieronder, ENJOY 

*VERGEET OOK NIET DE LAATSTE ALINEA TE LEZEN.
-----------------------------------------------*
_Geachte heer/mevrouw XXXXX,

Ik ben terdege wel op de hoogte van het bestaan van de SENA. Echter heb ik uw brief genegeerd om de volgende redenen:

 Iedere werknemer in een bedrijf of waar dan ook is gerechtigd om voor zich zelf een radio te mogen hebben zodat deze ene persoon zonder tussenkomst van welke organisatie dan ook vrij muziek kan afspelen zolang dit voor hem/haar zelf is en niet voor een heel gebouw of terrein. Als ik op kantoor zit ben ik thuis wat een privé plek is. Waarvoor ik dus niets hoef te betalen i.v.m. de afschaffing van de kijk- en luistergelden. Ben ik in mijn werkplaats zit ik hier meestal alleen waar ik zelfs mijn autoradio aan moet zetten omdat er geen radio is aldaar. Oh ja, één persoon betekent geen afdracht. Ik heb een eenmanszaak.

 Mijn bedrijf verzorgt het geluid voor de artiest zelf. Zonder mij en mijn collega-geluidsverhuurders kunnen deze niet werken. Ik maak zelf geen muziek, ik speel het niet af zoals een discotheek dit doet maar ik stel de muzikant in staat een inkomen te verdienen.

 Dankzij mijn bedrijf kunnen artiesten, muzikanten, bands e.d. dus hun kunsten vertonen c.q. optreden en inkomsten genereren hetgeen ik niet of nauwelijks kan stellen met uw organisatie. Sterker nog, het meeste geld wat door uw organisatie wordt geïnd verdwijnt in dure kantoorgebouwen, onnodig moderne kantoor inventarissen, leaseautos, allerlei dinertjes en te duur personeel. En als er dan überhaupt nog wat overblijft dan gaat dit naar artiesten die al genoeg verdienen omdat zij al ondersteund worden middels platencontracten. Er blijft dus niet over voor de beginnende band terwijl juist deze de steun verdienen. Ook de Buma-Stemra maakt zich hieraan schuldig, iets wat gelukkig ook regelmatig aangekaart word binnen het bestuur van de Buma getuige diverse uitspraken van bijvoorbeeld Henk Westbroek (=bestuurslid BUMA)

 Ook de arrogante toon van uw eerste brief deed mij besluiten absoluut niet mee te werken aan uw werkzaamheden want u ging er o.a. bij voorbaat al vanuit dat ik muziek reproduceer.


Mag ik u er aan herinneren dat de SENA in het leven is geroepen om muzikanten te beschermen door er voor te zorgen dat deze geen inkomsten mislopen wanneer zij niet kunnen optreden omdat er met CDs of MP3 bestanden gewerkt wordt? Dit is een zeer nobel streven en ik steun deze gedachtegang dan ook volledig. Maar denkt u nu echt dat een band graag in een bouwput op één of andere toekomstige Vinex wijk met al hun dure apparatuur, van soms enkele duizenden Euros, diep in de modder voor de bouwvakkers zouden willen spelen? Laat ik het zo stellen dat ik niet denk dat u uw nieuwe plasma scherm meeneemt in een rubber opblaasboot van de Toys R Us of de Blokker het IJsselmeer op. En toch worden ook bouwbedrijven aangeschreven met dezelfde brieven zoals ik hem heb ontvangen.

Ik hoop dat u en uw organisatie eens na gaat denken over het functioneren hiervan!


Met vriendelijke groeten,
Martin T. R. van den Ban_

----------


## gertgeluid

Goed betoog. Ik hou wel van een beetje (goed onderbouwd) rellen.

Is het niet zo dat het beluisteren van de radio op een bouwplaats of in een fabriekshal geen extra kosten met zich mee zou moeten brengen? De rechten zijn immers al afgedragen door de betreffende omroep die de plaatjes draait... Ga je een MP3 computer neerkwakken voor 100 man, dan is het een ander verhaal.

Oh, en voor wat betreft het "reproduceren" van bestaande muziek op lokatie: Vrijwel alle kroegen/poppodia etcetera, betalen aan de BUMA/SENA (hoe het ook heet) om muziek te mogen draaien. Of het nu zijn muziekcomputer is die speelt, of jij over jouw set: er is al voor betaald. Ook dat coverbandje op het podium wat ouwe nummers speelt, is gedekt. De SENA zou dit gewoon moeten weten en mag jou helemaal niet confronteren met dit geneuzel.

In het geval van een tijdelijke lokatie (feesttent op het marktplein, stal van Boer Harmsen) weet ik niet wie verantwoordelijk is voor de afdracht van de rechten.


Ben benieuwd naar hun reactie. Laat je het even weten?  :Big Grin:

----------


## JeroenVDV

Ik word toch zo ziek van die leipe muziekorganisaties, en ja ik ben ook artiest (en zou er dus alleen maar vrolijk van moeten worden???? :Confused: ). Mijn ***.

Mooi betoog, ook es een brief terugschrijven..

----------


## nielsb

haha mooie brief, als je antwoord krijgt zou je die dan ook hier willen posten? ben wel benieuwd wat ze met dit soort opbouwende kritiek doen...

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

ik weet toevallig dat buma/stemra betaalt moet worden door de lokatie eigennaar wat gert zei, of door de organisatie van een evement. een DJ kan alleen gepakt worden op de illigale MP3'tjes geloof ik. en dat is zeker niet misselijk die boete daarop. 50,00 per nummer of CD?? :Confused:  maargoed in ieder geval veel!!

bandjes betalen geloof ik alleen maar inkomstenbelasting over het verdiende geld van een optreden. en natuurlijk de onkosten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ralph

Slappe brief, inhoud slaat de plank volkomen mis, op de inhoud van de brief die jij en met jou honderden bedrijven hebben gekregen ga je niet in, of tracht je te weerleggen met niet van toepassing zijnde losse flodders.

Ik schrijf ook wel eens een brief 'op poten' ben daar inmiddels redelijk ervaren in.
mijn advies aan jou om bij een volgende pissige brief jezelf niet zo voor joker te zetten:

- Kiss, Keep It Stupid Simple
Zorg dat je kort en bondig inhoudelijk reageert

- Als je een argument hebt om niet te betalen, gebruik dat argument dan.
Geen verhaal over bouwputten, ander niet van toepassing op jouw situatie gezever.

Je spelling en schrijfstijl is wel lachwekkend, wat dat betreft zal deze brief met een glimlach worden gelezen en middels een standaard reactie door SENA worden beantwoord.
Middels dit schrijven heb je geen bezwaar gemaakt tegen de vordering van de SENA, dat is wel de bedoeling. Zolang je dit niet doet zal de SENA blij je blijven aankloppen voor centen.

Met de strekking dat de SENA een geldverslindende organisatie is die weinig goed doet ben ik het volkomen eens, maar datzelfde kan ik ook vinden van de gemiddelde politieagent die me wel een bon geeft omdat ik 'snachts over straat ipv het fietspad naar huis fiets, maar die me niet kan helpen wanneer  er bij mij thuis wordt ingebroken.

Het briefje komt aandoenlijk over, je maakt geen punt tegen het gestelde wat de SENA van jou wenst, das jammer. Volgende keer iets beter je best doen, aan de stijl van de brief te merken ben je vast van mening dat ze een onzinnige vordering opleggen en dat je die niet wenst te voldoen.

----------


## AJB

Vergis je niet dat deze club werkt namens de overheid... Dat betekend dat je een officieel bezwaarschrift moet indienen, en je moet verdiepen in de rechtmatigheid van je weigering. Zoals Ralph terecht aangeeft: je kunt het wel met meer dingen niet eens zijn, maar de overheid omgooien gaat niet werken vriend.

Persoonlijk zou ik de brief na de eerste alinea in het bakje "grappen voor bij de koffie" leggen, en je een prachtige herhaling sturen van mijn eerste brief.

Bedenk voordat je gaat schrijven eerst wat je doel is, en dan de beste manier om dit te bereiken. Acceptatie en het kweken van begrip doet het op zakelijk gebied vaak stukken beter...

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ik heb exakt dezelfde brief gehad ( volgens mij struinen ze de kvk af naar alles wat met muziek te maken heeft) en worden deze standaard aangeschreven. Ook na mijn reactie hierop kreeg ik na enige tijd weer hetzelfde te horen, Ik zou nl. volgens hun een bedrag ( alreeds ingevuld) moeten betalen omdat ik muziek in mijn bedrijfspand ten gehore zou brengen...W.T.F.... ik heb nog geeneens een bedrijfspand!!!

Vooralsnog ga ik in de negeer-modus voor dit soort brieven.

----------


## showband

> Vergis je niet dat deze club werkt namens de overheid... ..



Niet waar.
Buma/stemra/sena/reprorecht allemaal stichtingen. Met strijkstokken van een meter breed.
Ten tweede. @martin. Als jij tijdens je werk, in je werkruimte naar de radio luistert ben je de sigaar.

Op musicfrom nog eens een column geschreven over de auteursrechtenorganisaties. Die ongeveer als een piramidespel zijn opgezet.
Is het middel niet erger dan de kwaal? - Columns - MusicFromNL
Kan er als muzikant namelijk ook geen warm hart voor krijgen als ik telkens geld moet afdragen over mijn eigen muziek. Waar in niets van terug kan krijgen. Om het te beschermen tegen mensen die ik het graag wil laten horen.

----------


## peternotermans

Laat me denken aan die huppeldepup-heffing van een tijdje geleden waar je moest betalen voor het (vermeend) maken van een (gesteld) aantal kopieën met een kopieerapparaat dat je niet hebt  :Confused: .

Zoiets komt bij mij binnen in de "extreme low priority" postbak. Dan blijft 't minstens een paar weken liggen (Sena stuurde na 3 maanden een mooie herinnering, chapeau!). Dan vul ik 't eindelijk (onder genot van een goeie single malt whisky zodat ik me niet teveel ga opwinden over die zinloze handeling) als "nihil" in en stuur het op. Leuk wandelingetje naar de postbus. Dan kan TNT-post (of was het TPG..?? of KPN..?? of PTT..??) er ook nog wat aan verdienen.. :Big Grin: 

Mijn mening (het is immers een forum):
--> Stelregel 1: je wordt altijd financieel genaa*d door de (semi-)overheid en al hun dekmantels (subsidie-stichtingen die ons aller bruto-netto-verschil verbrassen). Met alles.
--> Stelregel 2: als je slim genoeg denkt te zijn om stelregel 1 te omzeilen dan wordt je via een omweg genaa*d. Zie stelregel 1.
--> Stelregel 3: er zijn ontzettend veel omwegen.

Ik moet erg m'n best doen om me over dit soort zaken niet ont-zet-tend op te winden...

----------


## laserguy

> ls jij tijdens je werk, in je werkruimte naar de radio luistert ben je de sigaar.



Klopt NIET! Dit is JOUW gebouw en JOUW radio. Het is pas als DERDEN het kunnen horen dat je "zou" moeten betalen want dan gaan zij ervan uit dat je zelf muziek "uitzendt"/"reproduceert"/"openbaar maakt".

----------


## showband

Dat verhaal gaat alleen op als privepersoon in je huis.
Heus. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Het is wel moeilijk te controleren natuurlijk. Vandaar dat ze algemene heffingsbedragen ervoor in rekening brengen.

----------


## laserguy

> Dat verhaal gaat alleen op als privepersoon in je huis.



Met alle respect maar jij bent compleet FOUT geinformeerd!
Ik ben in een gerechtelijk gevecht gewikkeld met zulk soort diensten. Ik mag ondertussen toch wel zeggen dat ik de wetgeving hieromtrent al heel goed ken. Jij mag overal luisteren waar je wil en in welke hoedanigheid ook! MAAR niemand anders mag het kunnen horen want dan moet jij betalen omdat je de muziek reproduceert.
Mag ik je ook even wijzen op een precedent waarbij een garage voor de rechtbank werd gedaagd omdat de muziek uit de werkplaats te horen was in de klantenruimte als de deur open stond? Dit bedrijf moest NIETS betalen voor de werknemers die in de werkplaats naar de radio luisterden omdat de rechter hierbij uitging van het feit dat die werknemers die dagelijks met elkaar op de werkvloer samenwerken niet echt "derden" meer zijn. Dus zelfs met collega's een radio delen op het werk is GRATIS!! MAAR bezoekers aan het bedrijf mogen de muziek niet horen want dan betaal je omdat die bezoekers "derden" zijn.

----------


## moderator

Veel sterkte met je jurische strijd, maar als jouw raadsman net zo goed geïnformeerd en op de hoogte is over het Nederlandse recht en de manier waarop de SENA afdracht is gebasseerd, ga dan maar alvast sparen voor het betalen van de proceskosten en houdt er maar rekening mee dat je opponent bij deze juridische twist zijn recht zal halen.

Muziek, via radio in een ruimte waar gewerkt wordt, dat is geen prive ruimte.
Voorbeeld een tv hersteller aan huis, die heeft thuis een radio en tv enzo, allemaal geen probleem.
Zodra hij tijdens het herstellen van de tv's naar de radio luistert: SENA afdracht plichtig.

Maar het gin over de manier van aanschrijven en de ridicule regelgeving waar een reactie op werd gegeven en wat wij van dat briefje vinden.

----------


## showband

> Ik ben in een gerechtelijk gevecht gewikkeld met zulk soort diensten. Ik mag ondertussen toch wel zeggen dat ik de wetgeving hieromtrent al heel goed ken.



Je hebt het proces inmiddels gelukkig gewonnen hoop ik?

Meestal zijn de stichtingen blij met mensen die high profile de boel aanvechten. Kunnen ze op hun kosten "afschikwekkende" voorbeelden voor anderen creeren. Luid en duidelijk tegenspartelen trekt hun juristen aan als vliegen naar stroop.





> Mag ik je ook even wijzen op een precedent waarbij een garage voor de rechtbank werd gedaagd omdat de muziek uit de werkplaats te horen was in de klantenruimte als de deur open stond? Dit bedrijf moest NIETS betalen voor de werknemers die in de werkplaats naar de radio luisterden omdat de rechter hierbij uitging van het feit dat die werknemers die dagelijks met elkaar op de werkvloer samenwerken niet echt "derden" meer zijn. Dus zelfs met collega's een radio delen op het werk is GRATIS!! MAAR bezoekers aan het bedrijf mogen de muziek niet horen want dan betaal je omdat die bezoekers "derden" zijn.



Ik garandeer je dat een radio die op een kantoor of werkplaats aanstaat die alleen door werknemers te horen is een jaarlijkse afdracht opleverd.

Hoe oneens ik het er ook mee ben.

Als jij met je telefoon een opname van een unsigned zingende grootvader op een italiaanse bruiloft maakt. En deze als curiosum op je lokale zender afspeelt. ZELFS DAN heeft de buma hier volgens de huidige regelgeving de heffingsrechten voor! Want de buma heeft een verdrag met de "italiaanse buma" en doet in dat kader heffingen over alle muziek uit italie. Zij moeten dit weer naar italie storten (na aftrek van strijkstok natuurlijk) Waar de italiaanse buma erachter komt dat dat geld niet kan worden uitgekeerd. En dus verdwijnt de rest in de zakken van een onbekende italiaan. Maar omdat ze bij lokale zenders er toch van uitgaan dat ze allemaal een mix van borsato en hases draaien kijken de stichtingen gewoon helemaal niet naar wat er gedraait is en verdelen ze het over een gemeenschappelijke deler en stortten ze de verplichte afdracht ook nog eens naar de verkeerde. Bijvoorbeeld michael jackson. Die is immers vast ook gedraait geweest.

Geloof me of geloof me niet. :Cool:

----------


## laserguy

Mensen... er IS een precedent: dat is een FEIT! Dus EINDE discussie hierover! Wat jullie er ook over denken. Hier is in het verleden al uitspraak over geweest en ik heb het over SABAM, België. Maar de auteursrechtenwetgeving is naar Europees model dus veel kan dat bij jullie niet schelen.

----------


## AJB

> Niet waar.
> Buma/stemra/sena/reprorecht allemaal stichtingen. Met strijkstokken van een meter breed.



Leuk hoor en heel principieel, maar uiteindelijk is SENA door het Ministerie van Justitie aangewezen om de wet op naburige rechten te handhaven, met de artiesten als belanghebbenden. Natuurlijk kost dat geld: gewone ambtenaren niet ?? Kom nou... Of je het nu een stichting noemt of niet: je hebt te maken met een door de overheid geiinitieerde instelling die zorgt voor wethandhaving.

----------


## showband

1) de regelgeving is NIET europees geharmonieerd.
In nederland mag je zelf, voor jezelf een kopie van een CD trekken. (voor eigen prive gebruik dus) Dat is zowat nergens toegestaan.

2)  De is niet SENA door het Ministerie van Justitie "aangewezen". De stichting SENA is door de diverse muzikantenorganisaties opgericht heeft het recht "gekregen". Iets wat door de BVpop nog tot de dag van vandaag aangevochten wordt omdat die vind dat de keuze is gedaan voor een niet functionerende organisatie.

----------


## Funmaker

In België mag men ook kopies maken voor eigen gebruik en ik denk zelfs er mee draaien als je kan aantonen dat je het origineel bezit.

----------


## Koen van der K

Altijd vreemd hoe men met regeltjes probeert "emotie" (muziek) omzetten in "ratio" (geld) ... da's toch voor niemand gelijk (zowel qua waarde als emotie) ?

... geld heffen omdat ik als derde mee "mag" luisteren naar een iritante zender ? Alsof ik daar om vraag ... ;-)
... als ze datgeld nou zouden gebruiken om slechte muziek van de radio te houden ;-)

... om het een beetje luchtig te houden ...

Groeten !

----------


## laserguy

> In België mag men ook kopies maken voor eigen gebruik en ik denk zelfs er mee draaien als je kan aantonen dat je het origineel bezit.



Neen, neen en nog eens neen! Dit is een wijdverbreide fout. Je MAG dat maar DAN moet je daar wel voor betalen... iets van een 250 Euro per jaar. Dit is een speciale regeling die ze uitgewerkt hebben voor DJ's.

----------


## Watt Xtra

ik heb deze brief ook ontvangen en geantwoordt met dat ik helemaal geen muziek tijdens werk luister op mijn werkplek. Immers ik heb geen vaste werkplek, en verzorg alleen de geluidsinstallatie voor dj's, bands en andere "herrie makers".  :Smile: 
Thuis heb ik een radio in de huiskamer, niet op kantoor.

het is toch heel eenvoudig, er is een hokje dat je kunt aankruizen met ik speel geen muziek af tijdens werk.

----------


## Martin-vdB

Het is zo jammer dat de mensen die denken dat ik kansloos ben mijn brief kennelijk niet volledig en grondig doorlezen.

Eerste reden waar ik al mee begin: _Iedere werknemer in een bedrijf of waar dan ook is gerechtigd om voor zich zelf een radio te mogen hebben zodat deze ene persoon zonder tussenkomst van welke organisatie dan ook vrij muziek kan afspelen zolang dit voor hem/haar zelf is en niet voor een heel gebouw of terrein.

_*Lezen SVP!* Als jij als ondernemer een werknemer hebt die een transistor radio'tje meeneemt puur voor zichzelf hoef jij hier als ondernemer niks over te betalen. Voor de mensen die denken dat ik onzin aan het uitkramen ben ... ZOEK HET ZELF MAAR OP. Feiten mensen, daar kun je veel meer mee dan roddel en achterklap.

Wat ik ook al aangaf is dat ze het al eens eerder geprobeert hebben en ik ze (weliswaar in een iets andere bewoording) met dezelfde regels om de oren heb geslagen waarna ze ook niets meer van zich lieten horen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ... ZOEK HET ZELF MAAR OP. Feiten mensen, daar kun je veel meer mee dan roddel en achterklap.
> 
> .



geef s een linkje..? 
wetten op internet is een leuke vergaarbak van alle wetten... lijkt me dan niet zo moeilijk..Ook de uitspraken van hoge raad etc staan vast ergens op rechtspraak.nl...

afgezien van het feit dat de naburige rechten indertijd voor de horeca zijn ingsteld, en met name de discotheken waar coverbandjes succes oogsten met materiaal van anderen, en dat daar nu geheel onterecht de rest van ondernemend nederland bij in getrokken is (( he, meneer de boer, U heeft een paar vierkante kilometergrond vol met koeien  staan, wilt U ff betalen>> maar we hebben slechts een man in dienst, en dan ben ik zelf.. >> Maar u betaalt wel per hectare grond) 

Ik ken nog wel een aantal leuke verhalen,maar ik wil wel graag verwijze naar een uitspraak van een rechter in deze..

----------


## showband

*definitie werkruimte voor afdracht*: _een niet voor het publiek toegangkelijke ruimte waarin personeelsleden hun werkzaamheden verrichten._

de prijs baseren ze op het aantal personen die de muziek kan/kunnen beluisteren. Bij een afgesloten ruimte. tarief voor 0 tot 10 personen 95,48/jr

Te downloaden van de buma site.

Nu mag jij de wetstekst linken/citeren waarin muziek bij een "eenmansbedrijf" wel mag. aub in NL.

----------


## Martin-vdB

> *definitie werkruimte voor afdracht*: _een niet voor het publiek toegangkelijke ruimte waarin personeelsleden hun werkzaamheden verrichten._
> 
> de prijs baseren ze op het aantal personen die de muziek kan/kunnen beluisteren. Bij een afgesloten ruimte. tarief voor 0 tot 10 personen 95,48/jr



Kijk, en dit is dus van toepassing als je een (bijvoorbeeld) omroep installatie hebt waar je muziek door afspeelt. Dit is dus niet van toepassing als de werknemer een radio meeneemt waar ALLEEN hij/zij naar luistert.

----------


## moderator

Martin, kan je aangeven waaruit jij opmaakt dat de werknemer die alleen naar zijn eigen radio luistert ervoor zorgt dat je geen afdracht behoeft te doen?

Dat maakt de discussie een heel stuk concreter.

----------


## vasco

> Kijk, en dit is dus van toepassing als je een (bijvoorbeeld) omroep installatie hebt waar je muziek door afspeelt. Dit is dus niet van toepassing als de werknemer een radio meeneemt waar ALLEEN hij/zij naar luistert.



Wil ik ook wel graag weten waar dat staat want ik ken een paar éénmanszaken die deze regel hier en daar best om de oren van andere willen slaan om zo 100 euro per jaar te besparen.

Ze hebben een radio (geen omroep waar muziek over wordt gespeeld) en moeten gewoon betalen. Dus kom maar op met de door Showband gevraagde link. Velen zullen jou dankbaar zijn als dit waar is.

----------


## Leinad

Hoi,

Wanneer in een bedrijf muziek openbaar wordt gemaakt ben je krachtens de Wet op de naburige rechten een vergoeding aan SENA verschuldigd.

Er is geen sprake van openbaarmaking als:
- de betrokken werknemer uitsluitend ten eigen genoegen door middel van een zelf meegebrachte radio muziek ten gehore brengt;
- én er daarnaast geen sprake is van een beroeps-, bedrijfs- of soortgelijk belang dat ook anderen dan deze werknemer de muziek kunnen horen.

Wanneer de radio door meer dan een enkele collega (2 á 3) te beluisteren is, is er sprake van bedrijfsbelang (en dus openbaarmaking).

Groetjes Daniël

----------


## DJ GooS

en klopt het dat je in belgië ke hele playlist van een fuif moet doorsturen naar sabam?
want dat vind ik maar dik gezever precies of een organisatie heeft niets beter te doen .

----------


## Martin-vdB

> Martin, kan je aangeven waaruit jij opmaakt dat de werknemer die alleen naar zijn eigen radio luistert ervoor zorgt dat je geen afdracht behoeft te doen?
> 
> Dat maakt de discussie een heel stuk concreter.



Ik weet niet meer waar dat staat maar zoals Leinad het heeft opgeschreven klopt het.

Mijn oom is advocaat en ik zelf vind het zo nu en dan heerlijk om ook eens iemand eens aan te pakken als die mij of een vriend probeert een oor aan te naaien en daarom dat ik me ook altijd wel interesseer voor artikelen in de rechtspraak.

Ik heb het ergens gelezen dus maar weet niet precies waar. Ik heb het uitgezocht toen de SENA het de vorige keer bij me probeerde en dat was ergens rond '96 - '97 dacht ik. Sindsdien is er niets aan deze regelgeving veranderd. Afgezien dat de hoge raad sindsdien eens uitspraak heeft gedaan over het "_eigen kopieën_" verhaal. (dat reserve kopieën maken van cd's voor in de auto legaal is)

----------


## LJKEVIN

Bij een kennis op het werk ging het zo:

Wanneer de 6 medewerkers 1 radio ter beschikking hadden voor het gehele kantoor, dan moesten zij buma-stemra afdragen.

Wel, als iedereen zijn eigen radio (via mobiel/fm op mp3 speler o.i.d.)
zou luisteren d.m.v. een hoofdtelefoon of oordopjes.. dan zouden ze niet hoeven te betalen (aldus Buma).

Zoals iedereen hier, ben ik ook van mening dat ze deze rechten wel mogen afschaffen. Het is ook al meermalen in de 2e kamer een discussiepunt geweest...

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Ik weet niet of dit toebehoort aan de discussie omtrent dit topic, maar toch :

Één van de tentfeesten waar wij al jaren draaien (een heel weekend) kreeg 3 jaar geleden een aanslag van de SENA. (Andere feesten helemaal niet !!  :Confused:  :Confused: 
Na een tijd touwtrekken hierover hebben ze volgens mij wel een deel betaalt, maar zaten we vorig jaar dus met de vraag, hoe doen we het nu ?

Het vaste boekingsbureau, die zich ook al in de strijd met de SENA had gemengd wilde dit wel oplossen. Al die jaren deden wij direct zaken met de organisatie van het feest zelf en dus niet via een boekingsbureau. 

Als wij dit via hun gingen doen, konden zij het wel regelen dat de de organisatie (bijna) geen SENA hoefde af te dragen. 

Na het naast elkaar leggen van de contracten komen we er dus achter dat het enige wat zij doen is, onze werkzaamheden "beknopt"  :Wink:  te omschrijven.
Alleen dus levering licht en geluid. Ze houden hiermee eigenlijk SENA voor, dat de enige muziek die er te horen is, live door de bands gespeelt wordt. Hier wordt natuurlijk netjes BUMA rechten voor afgedragen.
Die "paar" uurtjes dat wij dus draaien wordt hierbij dan even vergeten.

Iemand vaker met dit bijltje gehakt ??

Frank

----------


## Martin-vdB

Het is inmiddels bijna een jaar geleden sinds ik mijn brief verstuurd heb aan de SENA en heb sindsdien niets meer van ze vernomen. Hoe ludiek de brief ook was, het werkte wel.

Dùùùùsssss, doe er je voordeel mee en gebruik de tekst of tenminste de argumenten maar dan in je eigen bewoordingen om van deze ellende af te zijn.

Groeten,
Martin

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Ter aanvulling van dit topic: 
vandaag heb ik een email ontvangen van Business Compleet: waarin een link staat naar het volgende artikel:
::[ Business Compleet ]::

Het blijkt dus dat kabinet hier nu mee bezig gaat, één factuur? 

Wat doen jullie ondertussen nog met brieven van Stemra en / of BUMA?

----------


## DJ-Jan

Ik heb eigenlijk nog een vraag:

Ik las dit op de site van Buma/Stemra





> Wanneer niet betalen?
> U hoeft niet altijd te betalen voor muziekgebruik. Thuis, *tijdens een feestje* of familiebijeenkomst, mag u alle muziek draaien of spelen die u wilt. *U mag ook gerust voor eigen gebruik een cd of dvd maken.* Toestemming vragen of een vergoeding betalen, is dan niet nodig. Ook als u muziek gebruikt van een componist of tekstschrijver die meer dan 70 jaar dood is, is een vergoeding niet nodig.



Hoef ik dan als ik ergens draai niets te betalen voor het gebruik van de muziek. ( ik heb het wel over een besloten feest.)
Bijvoorbeeld een klassenfeestje

----------


## laserguy

> Hoef ik dan als ik ergens draai niets te betalen voor het gebruik van de muziek. ( ik heb het wel over een besloten feest.)
> Bijvoorbeeld een klassenfeestje



Dit is discutabel. Hier in België is er een precedent waarbij een garagehouder niet wou betalen voor de muziek in zijn werkplaats omdat hij door de vele uren per dag dat de werknemers samenwaren zij toch ook een soort familieband hadden en dus niet compleet "derden" waren. Onze maffiosi, Sabam, vonden dit niet en stapten naar de rechter die de garagehouder in het gelijk stelde.
Besloten kring is dus niet zomaar vreemde mensen opsluiten en deuren en ramen gesloten houden. Er moet tussen die mensen onderling ook nog een bepaalde "familieachtige" band bestaan. Aldus het gerecht in België.
Puur gelet op het aantal uren dat mensen in een klas met elkaar doorbrengen is hier misschien ook die familieband aanvaardbaar. Let op: dit precedent heeft geen waarde in Nederland natuurlijk.

----------


## moderator

Hele discussie van Dj jan z'n case valt of staat met het ontvangen van een vergoeding voor het verzorgen van de muziek op dat besloten klassefeestje.

In geval van een drive in show die op een al dan niet besloten feest de muziek komt verzorgen is de organisator/locatie afhankelijk van zijn afspraken met de BUMA of hier een aanvulling op de bestaande afspraken voor nodig is.

Onder de vlag van J&H is een professionele drive in show onderweg ( DISCOSHOW.NL | PROFESSIONELE DRIVE IN SHOW | DISCO | DISCOSHOWS | HOMEPAGE) in de contracten die wij met onze opdrachtgevers aangaan wordt altijd een regel opgenomen waarin de opdrachtgever gehouden is zorg te dragen voor de benodigde vergunningen en ontheffingen benodigd zijn evenement.

Wij, de drive-in show, zijn niet de organisator, slechts een toeleverancier.

----------

